# Recs needed for text on Hermeneutics for high school dtudents



## MMasztal (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been give the OK to go ahead and develop a hermeneutics class for the high school students and am in need of a text/curriculum for the class. Unfortunately, most of our students are Biblical novices.

Since my school is non-denominational I don't think I'd be able to get an overtly Reformed text past the school board, but if the book were not too dogmatic on Reformed theology it should get approved.

I'm thinking about Goldsworthy's book based on positive reviews, but haven't read it yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## Andres (Aug 4, 2010)

Let the Reader Understand: A Guide to Interpreting and Applying the Bible by Dan McCartney and Charles Clayton. Excellent book written at a lay level.

How to Read the Bible for All it's Worth by Fee and Stuart is a great one too and it's probably even more simplified than the above.


----------



## jason d (Aug 5, 2010)

This is a good basic one: Amazon.com: Knowing Scripture (9780877847335): R. C. Sproul: Books


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2010)

A very good introductory work written in a way that is accessible.


----------



## JWJ (Aug 6, 2010)

In all honesty I would not use the mentioned recommended sources for a high school group let alone novices in a church. Though these mentioned resources are excellent they are too technical. The exception is with Sproul’s work yet In my humble opinion he fails to emphasize the most important element of hermeneutics 101—namely the road to Emmaus mind set of a Christ-centered view of Scriptures.

If you are planning on teaching an introductory class to novices I would seriously recommend “God's Big Picture: Tracing the Story-Line of the Bible” by Vaughan Roberts. This book gets right to the heart of the matter showing every Christian the need to think and interpret with a Christ-center approach (something that many professing Christians lack). I have used this book in my ministry for several years across a spectrum of peoples (teenagers, adults, and in the reforming of the minds of elders and ministers with a strong dispensational mindset) in both formal and informal teaching settings.

This book is a scaled down version of Goldsworthy’s works. Once you move through this book then you can move people towards Goldsworthy’s According to Plan: the Unfolding Revelation of God in the Bible and then towards some of the other fine mentioned resources.

Jim


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 6, 2010)

Biblical Hermeneutics by Milton Terry. 

Why dumb down the science? Challenge those neophytes a bit!


----------



## torstar (Aug 6, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Biblical Hermeneutics by Milton Terry.
> 
> Why dumb down the science? Challenge those neophytes a bit!


 

+1 or try this...

Amazon.com: Introduction to Biblical Hermeneutics: The Search for Meaning…

I desperately wished for something like this to read when I was in high school.

The essays are mingled by author throughout. Silva is THE MAN at bringing lofty wisdom down to the humble unlettered.


----------



## Andres (Aug 6, 2010)

torstar said:


> Silva is THE MAN at bringing lofty wisdom down to the humble unlettered.



thank you, thank you. I try everytime I post here at the PB. 

ohhhhh...you meant that Silva? Nevermind...


----------



## torstar (Aug 6, 2010)

Andres said:


> torstar said:
> 
> 
> > Silva is THE MAN at bringing lofty wisdom down to the humble unlettered.
> ...


----------

